# Flying monster zombie pneumatic prop



## bighead (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a video showing flying monster uncovered, along with info.



Here is a look at my flying monster pneumatic prop. It was constructed from parts I had or were given. It features a base I call my spider design along with exercise weights this allows adding or removing weights to balance the props main frame, it is like a teeter totter. It takes very little effort to lift the prop body with this design. The unit is very stable and does not require any staking. A swivel boat seat base was used for the base of the side to side movement. Pneumatic cylinders are 2 Bimba 2" stroke and 1 1/16" bore. Longer cylinders would allow more movement. A picoboo controller controls the movement.
The main boom is 1" pvc 7' long, the body section is 4' long and connected with a 45 with reducer. The arms are 3/4" pvc 25" long and 8" long shoulders with springs added for arm movement. A 4 way pvc connecter is used for arms and neck to connect to body section.
The monster will raise around 7 1/2' and swing side to side around 60 degrees.
The spider base is made with 1 1/2" X 1/2' rectangular tubing, it was shelving supports, found at local thrift store. The leg section is 12" long the other section is 22" long and are welded at 90 degrees, an L shape. The long section is cut at 60 degrees and welded to a 3" long pipe the rotating boat seat hub was then weld to pipe. The legs are spaced 120 degrees around the pipe. All weight is basically centered on base, making it very stable and no movement while prop is operating.

Questions, just ask

I hope you enjoy

Happy Haunting


----------

